# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  coral id please

## lost

Any one tell me what this is ? thanks

----------


## Gary R

LPS Brain Coral it is also referred to as a Folded Brain Coral ….. looks to be a green one....they prefer to attach themselves to a piece of shell or rock at the bottom of the tank and will sting and eat small fish... and they are filter feeders as well hope this helps.

----------

*lost* (20-02-2019)

----------

